# 108 كتاب فى اللحام والسباكة والتصميم الميكانيكى



## enmfg (15 يوليو 2010)

*Download Casting Technology Books


Download Welding Books


Download Machine Design Books*​


----------



## الاعصم (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ENG.A2910 (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع في غاية الروعة
شكرا لك


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (20 يوليو 2010)

100%
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ديدين (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (21 يوليو 2010)

Due to their thermal efficiency, rotary motion, and power-to-weight ratio, steam turbines continue to be a major asset for electrical power generation.


----------



## eehaboo (21 يوليو 2010)

زادك الله بركة الكتب رائعة ومجهودك ليس بالسهل


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور .. وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 يوليو 2010)

تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## alzaidy (30 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح
جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------



## hammhamm44 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lastsamurai (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لم اجدالرابط الذي ينزل الكتب ما وجدته هو 
404 - Leider nichts gefunden


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

رااائع شكرا لك


----------



## مازن تمور (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## طائـر الصحراء (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------

